

Firefox 3 Windows Download (Mozilla.com down) - markbao
http://xrl.us/cb9ah

======
boucher
Please don't post direct download links. Especially after the last ones were
removed.

~~~
markbao
I removed the other ones that _were_ direct download links. This is a
preview.tinyurl link, so it won't start downloading immediately unless if you
click Proceed.

